# Eskrima Serrada in Los Angeles



## grifter1358 (Aug 14, 2003)

Dear Members,

Just a quick announcement.  My instructor, Professor Sultan Uddin, Ph. D, has a limited number of spots available to teach Eskrima Serrada in the Los Angeles area.  If you are interested, please contact me at "bob_manalo@yahoo.com".  

His only requirement is that you are eager to learn and you can make lessons consistently.  Fees are $75 per private lesson.  

You can check out his website at www.tribe-iesa.com.

Maraming Salamat,

Bob Manalo, Jr.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey Bob, what's goin' on!?  

Out of curiosity (It's not like I'll be in California any time soon) how long are the sessions?


----------



## grifter1358 (Aug 14, 2003)

Paul, what's going on??  Okay, who tripped on the cord and caused the power to go out??  Good to hear from you.

Typically, a session is about one to one and a half hours.  That's how long we usually work a private lesson with a student.

Later,

Bob


----------



## grifter1358 (Aug 15, 2003)

Dear Members,

In my haste, I posted that each session with Professor Uddin in Los Angeles is $75.  Price is NEGOTIABLE.  The only requirement is that people remain consistent.

Salamat,

Bob


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 17, 2003)

Whew. Powers back on. That was a little chaotic. Tim Hartman was playing with knives again near the Niagra Power plant; he got a little overzealous and cut a few lines  

I just wanted to further recommend your group, Bob, for anyone who is on the California coast. I enjoyed your demo at the symposium. You and Sharbel represented your teacher well. If I ever make it out that way, you guys will definatily be on my visitors list.

Later,

PAUL


----------



## grifter1358 (Aug 17, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks for your kind words.  It was great being in the company of many top-notch martial artists at the Symposium.  It was an honor to be able to demonstrate Serrada to all those at the event.

If you, or anyone else in this digest, are in San Francisco, please feel free to contact us.


Salamat,

Bob


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grifter1358 _
> *Paul,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.  It was great being in the company of many top-notch martial artists at the Symposium.  It was an honor to be able to demonstrate Serrada to all those at the event.
> ...



Bob,

I do not get out that way, often. If I ever do, believe me I will look you guys up. I enjoyed your Demo just as much as Paul did, and you guys were nice guys as well. 

Anyone in their area should check them out if you do not already have a home.


----------

